# When do their eyes open?



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

I have two babies who's eyes are just opening. What day of life do their eyes open usually?

These guys are miraculously still alive after being absent their parents AND out in cold rainy weather all day until about 8 pm when I could get them and feed them!

I drove back across town with them the other night, both stuck down in my shirt because they were soooooo cold when the lady went out on the apartment roof and got them and handed them to me. I was amazed that they lived through the night after I got them. But so far so good!

Stacey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Stacey!

Thanks for taking these little needy ones in.

I'm glad you are there for them. You have a few weeks of major "mama pigeon" duties. 

My babies open their eyes between the 2cnd and 4th day after hatching.

Keep us posted.


Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Yes they will open their eyes usually on the 4th or even 5th day but sometimes they will on the second. I have 2 baby pigeons that I'm raising now and amazingly the first baby opened his eyes right after hatching!!

Mary


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

I thought their eyes should be open by now. I got them on Thursday night and yesterday and the day before I thought I saw that one or both had at least one eye open, but as I've looked at them today during feedings etc. they haven't cared to look at anything else I guess. For they've not opened their eyes that I've noticed today. 

They eat pretty good most times. They are funny in their box together, when they are disturbed or sometimes on their own, they'll be in there "kissing" eachother, both trying to get the other to open it's mouth and feed the one, which since both eat with their mouth mostly closed, neither is willing to do.

I'm experimenting with different feeding methods. Currently I'm having some good luck with the baggie method I posted pictures on a few weeks ago, but since they are so small and floppy, I'm putting the formula into a small communion cup and putting the plastic bag over that, poking down some extra bag into the cup and putting a hole at the end of the amount poked down into the cup. Then I rubberband the baggie in place over the cup. I can hold this easily and let the little one stick his head into the hole and manuever around in there to get all the formula. It seems to get less all over their faces anyway.

I hope they are okay. I'm not totally convinced that they are growing and progressing at the right rate, but I haven't really ever had any THIS young before, so....

Stacey


----------

